# Why calls shouldn't be made with rubber bands....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have access to my calls right now, but i've been telling call makers for years that if they are going to make them with castration bands (black or green, doesn't matter) they will be broken within a couple of short months.

Out here in the desert - ALL rubber deteriorates very quickly. This is a rubber band ball that has been in a cool, dark place for the last 12 months and it was still affected by the lack of humidity.

When I get moved I will post a picture of my call collection. It looks like they all exploded into a pile of reeds, tone boards and rubber bands. 

Just an FYI to call makers who ship calls out west....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good reminder !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good to know.... I wanted to ditch the bands awhile ago for looks.... But stooped the trials as I got busy.... Too many projects...... However seems there is practical application to getting rid of the band. Looks like the concept will be back on my board for the summer.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

They are easy enough to replace. Just hit up one of us call makers and I'm sure you'll be fixed up with replacements.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh.....I should probably add this:

Keep the calls out of UV light and away from electronic equipment. The bands don't last long under any circumstances, but UV light will destroy them in short order.

I have castration bands if anybody needs them. Not sure what size other bands you may need, but if I have 'em, I'll send 'em to ya. Just shoot me a pm.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same here, but I havent had any trouble with bands breaking and I have lived in Az for 54 yrs and about 34 of those in the valley.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Are they supposed to stay away from electronic equipment because of how dry it is?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Same here, but I havent had any trouble with bands breaking and I have lived in Az for 54 yrs and about 34 of those in the valley.


I've heard that from other guys too and I don't know what I am doing differently? Even out in Colorado the bands on calls would snap within 2 months of being in my house.

I never leave things in the light, or in heat.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I hav no idea just trowing something out there.....do you have a dehumidifier that you run year round in your home Chris?

We had to for a few years because of our oldest son and I know things were always dry.

Good luck and good hunting...


----------



## JDHasty (Feb 14, 2013)

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

No dehumidifier.... that happens naturally here in the desert. We average 25% humidity in the house....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

chopayne said:


> Are they supposed to stay away from electronic equipment because of how dry it is?


Not because of how dry it is. It has something to do with ozone or radiation or something like that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How about O-Rings?...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive got some fuel injector o-rings i can send ya to try if ya want them

they can handle gasoline and high temps etc that they come into contact with in an engine

thye are very durable in that aspect


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The only calls I have are from Don and Ed, I'll just send them back for repair lol...


----------

